# This was in our Newspaper today!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a very good article and every person that gets an animal should have to see this and sign to agree to do it. But unfortunately it doesnt happen.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> That is a very good article and every person that gets an animal should have to see this and sign to agree to do it. But unfortunately it doesnt happen.


No it don't, it's so sad. I was looking at out shelter and there is 30 + dogs right now. If I could I'd get them all out.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bump









Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Great article, so sad but true. Especially the abandonment. I work at a boarding kennel and we get abandonments all the time. I feel so bad the dogs don't understand. We had a cairn terrier for a year, thankfully my cousin gave him a home. They love him and he has a great life now. We recently had a pit/staff mix. He was a sweetheart, come March it would have been a year for him too. Luckliy my boss contacted a bully-breed rescue and they came, took him and he was adopted from them in a week. He was so easy to love, the family sends us pictures and updates every so often. He looks so happy. Now we have 2 more and my boss hates the spca so that is her last resort. People don't understand what it does to these dogs. Yes they have a roof over their head, but it is not a normal life, being let in and out of a concrete run to relieve themsleves, being in the run all day. These dogs need grass, a home, people to love them, etc. It's so hard not to get attached, the one is a lab mix and I love her, wish I could bring her home but I can't. She hates other dogs but loves people. I take her toys and treats and play with her when I can. I feel so bad for them they didn't ask for this or deserve this. A lot of the times my boss can't get back in contact with the owners by phone or mail, it's like they dissappeared. Pheww, sorry for the rant!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Great article, so sad but true. Especially the abandonment. I work at a boarding kennel and we get abandonments all the time. I feel so bad the dogs don't understand. We had a cairn terrier for a year, thankfully my cousin gave him a home. They love him and he has a great life now. We recently had a pit/staff mix. He was a sweetheart, come March it would have been a year for him too. Luckliy my boss contacted a bully-breed rescue and they came, took him and he was adopted from them in a week. He was so easy to love, the family sends us pictures and updates every so often. He looks so happy. Now we have 2 more and my boss hates the spca so that is her last resort. People don't understand what it does to these dogs. Yes they have a roof over their head, but it is not a normal life, being let in and out of a concrete run to relieve themsleves, being in the run all day. These dogs need grass, a home, people to love them, etc. It's so hard not to get attached, the one is a lab mix and I love her, wish I could bring her home but I can't. She hates other dogs but loves people. I take her toys and treats and play with her when I can. I feel so bad for them they didn't ask for this or deserve this. A lot of the times my boss can't get back in contact with the owners by phone or mail, it's like they dissappeared. Pheww, sorry for the rant!


You're so right, it breaks my heart to see all those dogs needing a good home. I could not work at a place like you do, I'd take them all home


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice article thanks for taking the time to share it with us.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It is a huge problem. I just wish there was a way to "stop the insanity!" We live in a disposable society. Some people don't care what they kick to the curb. 

There are situations where finding new homes for beloved pets is understandable, those are the animals that should be filling rescues, not shelters. I wish no animal had to spend any time in a shelter. Pipe dreams, I know.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder how many people had to read this in a newspaper before they change their ways? How many will read it, and still do the same thing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I wonder how many people had to read this in a newspaper before they change their ways? How many will read it, and still do the same thing.


It's the never ending story, Vern. It will go on and on.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish every newspaper would take the space to print something like this weekly; perhaps it would sink in with more people with repetition. 

I remember the first question our vet asked us when we brought Flem to him for her first checkup on the day we got her. He asked us if we still had Spip (she was two and he had seen her for all her checkups from puppyhood). At the time, I just said "Of course" and found it a weird question. It took a while for me to realize that some people do the "new puppy in, older dog out" routine. I was so naïve !


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish I knew who wrote the article, it's not signed by anyone, my guess is it's from a reporter at the local newspaper. I might try and see if they can run it every weekend, might do some good









Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------

